# Welches Werkzeug für AZUBI Elektroniker



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (6 Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wir bekommen im September einen Azubi zum Elektroniker für Betriebstechnik. 
Bildet jemand von euch auch diesen Beruf aus? Wenn ja, welche Werkezeuge (Sortiment, Koffer?)
habt ihr für diesen? Vielleicht gibt es ja auch nen guten Expermentierkoffer?

Freue mich schon auf eure Antworten

Gruß NSN


----------



## Lars Weiß (6 Juli 2012)

Der Elektrofachhandel deines Vertrauens berät dich da gerne...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Juli 2012)

Ich würde zusätzlich zum Elektrofachhandel, auf jedem Fall dem Praktiker (Altgesellen) fragen.
Wenn du z.b. Abizolierzange kaufst gibt es die mit den Tollsten Eigenschaften wie Abisolieren,
verdrillen, schneiden und Crimpen. In der Praxis funktioniert das Crimpen nicht sauber und du
hast später ein Problemm, wenn du es nicht bemerkst.
Der Fachhändler möchte unter umständen diesen Ladenhüter loswerden, also Augen auf beim
Werkzeugkauf.


----------



## Verpolt (6 Juli 2012)

"Cristiani" z.B. verkauft Prüfungsmaterial und Werkzeuge usw..

Dort kannn man sich schon mal - dem Berufsbild entsprechend - über die benötigten Werkzeuge informieren.
Wo das Zeug letzendlich gekauft wird, hängt von der Quali und dem Preis ab.


----------



## maxi (6 Juli 2012)

Hallo,


Anhand eines Aubildungsplanes deines Auszubildenden ist oft zu erkenne welches Werkzeug er für di eeinzelnen Lernschritte benötigt.
Generell ist es so das der Auszubildende in seiner Ausbildungszeit alles erlernen soll was er als Facharbeiter benötigt.
Um wie ein Facharbeiter arbeiten zu können, bzw. er strebt dies an, benötigt er allerdings auch das Werkzeug eines solchen.

Bei einen Auszubildenden kommt hinzu das er den Umgang, Handhabung und Pflege des Werkzeuges auch erlenen sollte. (Früher war das mal sehr Streng, gerade das es keine Prügelstrafe auf dreckiges Werkzeug oder einen verlorenen Schraubendreher gab  )
Das heist er benötigt eine gewisse Ausbildung in Werkzeugkunde damit er das Werkzeug und das zugehörige Matierial erlent.
Der Zustand des Werkzeugs und sein Kentnisstand sollte seine ganze Lehrzeit sehr regelmäßig kontolliert werden.

Persönlich kann ich anraten das alles was der Sicherheit des Auszubildenen dient in guter Qualität ausgehändigt wird und auch nicht in der Art gespart wird. (Da gibt es Frimen die geben einen Lehrling anstelle eines Tauchspulen-Duspols einen Phasenprüfer mit, das Festellen von Spannungsfreiheit nach den 5 Sicherheitsregeln ist mit einen Phasenprüfer dahingestellt)



Hoffe dies ist Dir etwas hilfreich.
Wie streng das ganze gehandhabt wird oder sollte hängt natürlich von deiner Frima, Dir und den Auszubildenen ab.

Grüße


----------



## Tigerente1974 (6 Juli 2012)

Es wäre interessant zu wissen, ob der Azubi bestimmte Kurse überbetrieblich belegt oder alles bei Euch im Betrieb stattfindet.

In  meiner betrieblichen Ausbildung war in erster Linie "training on the  job" angesagt. Dafür hatte ich dann eine Tasche mit folgendem Werkzeug:

- Schraubendreher mit isoliertem Schaft, Schlitz + Kreuz in verschiedenen Größen
- digitales Multimeter
- Seitenschneider
- Spitzzange
- Wasserpumpenzange
- Innensechskant-Schlüssel (Satz)
- Steckschlüssel mit isoliertem Schaft 7, 8, 10 mm
- Ringmaulschlüssel 7mm - 19mm
- Kabelmesser
- Automatische Abisolierzange
- Crimpzange für Aderendhülsen
- Crimpzange für isolierte Kabelschuhe etc. 1,5 , 2,5 , 6 mm²
- Streudose mit Aderendhülsen

Ich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen... Mit dieser Ausrüstung habe ich gut 90% aller anfallenden Tätigkeiten erledigt.


----------



## bike (6 Juli 2012)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen... Mit dieser Ausrüstung habe ich gut 90% aller anfallenden Tätigkeiten erledigt.



Verbandskasten mit viel Jod und Pflaster?

Gibt es bei euch keinen Ausbildungsmeister, der den Ausbildungsplan aufgestellt hat?
Der weiß doch welches Werkzeug der Nachwuchs braucht, um das alles ausführen zu können, was notwendig ist.


bike


----------



## Tigerente1974 (7 Juli 2012)

bike schrieb:


> Verbandskasten mit viel Jod und Pflaster?



und etliche km harte Mullbinden von 1978...



bike schrieb:


> Gibt es bei euch keinen Ausbildungsmeister, der den Ausbildungsplan aufgestellt hat?
> Der weiß doch welches Werkzeug der Nachwuchs braucht, um das alles ausführen zu können, was notwendig ist.



Wenn es so einfach wäre, würde der TE wohl nicht hier fragen...


----------



## Corvax (7 Juli 2012)

Diese Frage kann wie oben schon einmal erwähnt der Facharbeiter der den Lehrling an die Hand bekommt am besten beantwroten. Er kennt die anfallenden Tätigkeiten und weiß am besten was gebraucht wird.


----------



## maxi (7 Juli 2012)

Corvax schrieb:


> Diese Frage kann wie oben schon einmal erwähnt der Facharbeiter der den Lehrling an die Hand bekommt am besten beantwroten. Er kennt die anfallenden Tätigkeiten und weiß am besten was gebraucht wird.



Eigentlich ja eher jemand mit ADA Schein der für den Auzubildenden verantwortlich ist.


----------



## Blockmove (7 Juli 2012)

Also die Zusammenstellung von Tigerente deckt schon das allermeiste ab.
Ich würd die Wasserpumpenzange streichen und durch Knipex-Zangenschlüssel ersetzen.
Was meines Erachtens dazugehört ist:

Maßband
Schraubendreher für Käfigzugfedern
Elektronikseitenschneider für Kabelbinder
Wasserfester Stift für (prov.) Kabelbezeichnungen
@maxi
Auch ein antiker Tauchspulen-Duspol ist kein geeignetes Instrument um Spannungsfreiheit zu prüfen.
Das Ding ist so niederohmig, dass du es schon fast zum Erden und Kurzschliessen nehmen kannst 
Wir verwenden elektroinsche Duspol mit zuschaltbarer Last. Damit haben wir gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## maxi (7 Juli 2012)

Ich schwör im industriellen Starkstrombereich auf den DUSPOL® analog plus mit Drehfeldanzeige
http://de.benning.de/de/corporate/p...nd-messtechnik/pruefgeraete/duspol-daten.html


Ich habe vor Jahren mal ein paar gemessen und es flossen glaub so rund 50mA bei aktivierung der Tauchspule.


----------



## Blockmove (7 Juli 2012)

maxi schrieb:


> Ich schwör im industriellen Starkstrombereich auf den DUSPOL® analog plus mit Drehfeldanzeige
> http://de.benning.de/de/corporate/p...nd-messtechnik/pruefgeraete/duspol-daten.html



Naja wir nehmen die Duspol Digital LC. Vorteil ist die Durchgangsprüfung.
Also wenn das Zusachalten der Spule beim Analog gleichbedeutend der Lastzuschaltung ist, dann sind es lt. Datenblatt 250mA.
Und das deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen aus vergangenen Tagen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Benni89 (8 Juli 2012)

Also ich hatte als Azubi (Elektroniker Automatisierungstechnik)

Wera schraubendreher satz Isoliert
Knippex
-Seitenschneider
-Kombizange
-Wasserpumpenzange
-E-Seitenschneider
-Spitzzange Groß/klein
-Spitzzange gebogen
-Rundzange
-Abisolierzange

-Gabel-Ringschlüssel 7-19
-zusätzlich 10,13 und 17 als ratschenschlüssel

-Fluke T5-1000 Messgerät
-Voltcraft VC 130 Multimeter
-Puksäge
-Feilenset (Für kabelkanal)
-inbusschlüsselsatz (wera)
-Automatische Abisolierzange (Weidmüller)
-Aderendhülsen Presszange (Weidmüller)
-Aderendhülsenbox
-Presszange für Kabelschuhe (Klauke)
-Steckschlüsselsatz von Würth
-Zollstock und maßband
-Isolierband und gewebeband
-Wasserfester stift
-So ein lügenstift 
-Ein Magnetfeldtester von fluke für die spulen bei Magnetventilen
-Uvex Handschuhe (unten so eine gummischicht oben stoff kann man sehr gut mir arbeiten)
-Schloss mit schlüssen (um hauptschalter zu sichern)
-Klemmen für Sicherungsautomaten (nicht schalten)
-Magnetschild mit Nicht schalten
-Schlauchschneider (Festo)
-Schutzbrille! (Bitte kauft da eine teurere die optisch etwas schicker ist! Bei uns wurden die neuen dann öfter grtragen als so große teile)

-Dell PG für die SPSen (Wird wohl bei betriebstechnik nicht so entschiedent sein)


Glaube das war alles ^^
Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Juli 2012)

Benni89 schrieb:


> -So ein lügenstift



Lügenstift gehört nicht zu dem Werkzeug, was in irgendeinen Werkzeugkoffer gehört.
Wenn eine Privatperson so etwas auf den Schützenfest an der Schießbude schießt, bitte
sehr, aber nicht im Professionellen Einsatz.

Diese Dinge waren schon zu meiner Ausbildung vor 126 Jahren verpönt.


----------



## Benni89 (8 Juli 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Lügenstift gehört nicht zu dem Werkzeug, was in irgendeinen Werkzeugkoffer gehört.
> Wenn eine Privatperson so etwas auf den Schützenfest an der Schießbude schießt, bitte
> sehr, aber nicht im Professionellen Einsatz.
> 
> Diese Dinge waren schon zu meiner Ausbildung vor 126 Jahren verpönt.



Da stimme ich dir zu, unser Ausbilder hat uns auch gewarnt uns darauf zu verlassen und die Fluke zu nutzen
Hatte den Sinn, dass wir sehen wie unzuverlässig so einer ist. aber dieser lügenstift ist ja bei jedem Schraubendrehersatz dabei


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Juli 2012)

Das Problem ist das ein Messwerkzeug zum Schrauben benutzt wird, wer garantiert
wenn eine zu große, zu fest angezogene schraube das Werkzeug nicht beschädigt hat.
Kein Hufschmied (Industriemschaniker oder auch Schlosser)  wird ein Pferd mit seinen
Meßschieber beschlagen.


----------



## NeuerSIMATICNutzer (9 Juli 2012)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten. Bei Christiani habe ich schon einiges gefunden.
Mir gehts einfach drum ob Ihr vielleicht was spezielles habt zum üben,
unsere Mechaniker haben so nen Koffer zum Aufbau von E-Pneumatik.
Wie gesagt, ich bilde das erste Mal aus und wollte mich nur mal orientieren was 
man generell so für ein Werkzeug anschafft. Habt mir schon mal sehr weiter geholfen.

Gruß NSN


----------



## bike (9 Juli 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Lügenstift gehört nicht zu dem Werkzeug, was in irgendeinen Werkzeugkoffer gehört.



...und ich dachte das ist eine Ente.
So ungefähr, da Auszubildende früher anders hießen und dass einige eben so sind. 

Dabei geht es um einen Phasenprüfer 

Wieder etwas dazugelernt


bike


----------



## diabolo150973 (9 Juli 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das ein Messwerkzeug zum Schrauben benutzt wird, wer garantiert
> wenn eine zu große, zu fest angezogene schraube das Werkzeug nicht beschädigt hat.
> Kein Hufschmied (Industriemschaniker oder auch Schlosser)  wird ein Pferd mit seinen
> Meßschieber beschlagen.



Ist es in Ordnung, wenn ich mir mit meinem Fluke 115 'ne Flasche Bier aufmache?

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 Juli 2012)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Ist es in Ordnung, wenn ich mir mit meinem Fluke 115 'ne Flasche Bier aufmache?



Nein, nur eine ist nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## jabba (9 Juli 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das ein Messwerkzeug zum Schrauben benutzt wird, wer garantiert
> wenn eine zu große, zu fest angezogene schraube das Werkzeug nicht beschädigt hat.
> Kein Hufschmied (Industriemschaniker oder auch Schlosser)  wird ein Pferd mit seinen
> Meßschieber beschlagen.



Also das Dingmuß man einfach haben !

Ich als UHU kenne noch Zeiten das waren die plötzlich verboten.
Als ich meine Firma ins Installateuerverzeichnis habe eintragen lassen, wollten die mich abweisen, weil ich diesen Scheiss nicht in der Werkstatt hatte...
Zum Glück hatte ich ein Werbegeschenk von Hager auf dem Schreibtisch, und alles war gut.

Dieses Ding gehört definitiv nicht in einen Werkzeugkoffer eines Handwerkers.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Juli 2012)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Ist es in Ordnung, wenn ich mir mit meinem Fluke 115 'ne Flasche Bier aufmache?
> 
> Gruß,
> 
> dia



Sag warst du nicht eigentlich ein umgesattelter Mauernder Hufschmied...? Die dürfen alles ...!


----------



## Blockmove (9 Juli 2012)

jabba schrieb:


> Dieses Ding gehört definitiv nicht in einen Werkzeugkoffer eines Handwerkers.



Jetzt übertreibt doch mal alle miteinander nicht so.
Wenn man nicht gerade die 49 Cent Baumarkt-Dinger nimmt, dann sind Phasenprüfer durchaus zuverlässig.
Regelmässige Funktionskontrolle ist natürlich erforderlich, aber dies gilt auch für ein Multimeter.
Was hilft mir das tollste Fluke, wenn ich kenen PE oder keinen N hab? 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Tigerente1974 (9 Juli 2012)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Ist es in Ordnung, wenn ich mir mit meinem Fluke 115 'ne Flasche Bier aufmache?



Dafür gibt es doch Flaschenöffner!


----------

